# Audi TT Quattro Sport - New Pics and Parts on Order



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Good Evening,

Just thought I d introduce my motor, which hopefully will be finished and on the circuit this year.

Its a 13k Red TT Quattro Sport

Currently has Bilstein Coilovers
TTRs front brakes and calipers
Rear Tarox 330 rear disks 
400 Bhp engine by the TT shop being fitted

I m already a TTOC member.

Additional modifications awaiting

Exhaust Red Rear Rollcage Mk2 mirrors TTRS seats and rear spolier.

plus i have had MK2 TTRs 19 inch alloys on my TT pictures to prove. This can be done.

Pictures to follow.

See you in the summer.

R8 0R TT lol


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi R8ORTT, yes lets see some pics of your Red QS
Hoggy.


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi R8ORTT, welcome to the Forum. Enjoy the car when it arrives and remember the pics with those 19's  sounds very tidy


----------



## mon&amp;stu (Feb 5, 2011)

Welcome R80rtt.

Looking forward to the pics the car sounds sweet

All the best

Stu


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hello, welcome and congratulations on your new ride 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome looking forward to seing the pics


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

I ll try and get some build pictures sorted. Just struggling to get them added using the Ipad.


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

First Images Of the Brake Build


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

More Pics


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Picture 3 - More to Follow


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Small update

Rear Roll Cage In 
Mk2 wheels off Bentleys going on
Engine now running, Exhaust on 
New Mirrors finally Arrived 
Rear Spoiler Arrived and awaiting paintshop 
Temporary Seats ready to be bolted in. 
New PPi bumper sprayed and readt for fitment 
MK2 Sat Nav Pod ready for the paint Shop
Tarox Rear Brakes On

Running in miles required then onto the water injection..GTI international here we come


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Well the daysvare finally ticking down to GTI International...

The car is now coming together... I ve got loads of pictures but holding off for a while

If anyones been down to the TT shop today they may have seen some of the new mods

We are now housing a new rear spoiler for the circuit... Its a definate exclusive

We also now have the new mirrors on with indicators and look Mint

The Engines been run in nicely and the running in is oil coming out this week. Water injection and boost starts this week..

Issues still with the seats and the steering wheels still in Hong Hong...

My other car is coming together slowly and then we can have the full TT debate on which Set up cracks the whip

More to follow


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Stick a thread up in the mk1 section mate so all can see your build :wink:


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

I like to be the dark horse on here lol :roll:



T3RBO said:


> Stick a thread up in the mk1 section mate so all can see your build :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Very stealth hiding this in the wrong section :wink:


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

jamman said:


> Very stealth hiding this in the wrong section :wink:


Dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

fixed


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for this.. I was quite happy hiding in the other forum.. I ll get some pictures sorted unless James can post some on my behalf...


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

hi , welcome to the forum ;-)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

R80RTT said:


> Thanks for this.. I was quite happy hiding in the other forum.. I ll get some pictures sorted unless James can post some on my behalf...


I just so happen to have a few on my hard drive :wink:

Please find below pictures of new mirrors, spoiler(lush) and what the car would look like debadged (do it)

I think it shows what Audi could have done (with a little more imagination) to make the QS a little more different to the standard 225.


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

GunnerGibson said:


> hi , welcome to the forum ;-)


I keep seeing you on the M60 Ring Road always going the other way


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Just on way now to see how progress is coming along.... Stuck on M1... Yesterday M6 closed, today M1..


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Very nice Ricardo, def debadge as the muntpig suggests 

I think the spoiler looks really good too, TTRS? or replica? and the mirrors are lovely 

Charlie


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Charlie said:


> Very nice Ricardo, def debadge as the muntpig suggests
> 
> I think the spoiler looks really good too, TTRS? or replica? and the mirrors are lovely
> 
> Charlie


Impressed Charlie you know your spoilers [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

jamman said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice Ricardo, def debadge as the muntpig suggests
> ...


I must admit it looks a lot better in the metal than I thought it would if I had just been told about it 

Charlie


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Charlie said:


> I must admit it looks a lot better in the metal than I thought it would if I had just been told about it
> Charlie


Thought just the same matey


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Its the real McCoy with some added cut and paste. It looks even better in the flesh...and we ve not even touched on the engine... Wheels... And front bumper.... Its now been coiled down to the ground...AEM injection and boost settings this week...and next


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

R80RTT said:


> Its the real McCoy with some added cut and paste. It looks even better in the flesh...and we ve not even touched on the engine... Wheels... And front bumper.... Its now been coiled down to the ground...AEM injection and boost settings this week...and next


Might be an idea to change the title to something more appropriate because it means nothing to anyone at the moment :wink:

My Quattro Sport 225 (little dick) Build Something like that x


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I like the mirrors 8) any more pictures of them from a distance?


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

My Computers bust so using my ipad and picture uploads are impossible... I ll ask James later if he can add some more build pictures on.. Lol lol



andyTT180 said:


> I like the mirrors 8) any more pictures of them from a distance?


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

jamman said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> > Its the real McCoy with some added cut and paste. It looks even better in the flesh...and we ve not even touched on the engine... Wheels... And front bumper.... Its now been coiled down to the ground...AEM injection and boost settings this week...and next
> ...


I ll think of something witty just for you !!! Like when you paying for your mirrors lol


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

R80RTT said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > R80RTT said:
> ...


Since when do you pay for anything before you get them RICHARD !!!!! x x

Email me the pictures and I will upload


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Looking good, have you fitted the Bentleys yet?


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep and its now been dropped to the floor.. They look the business on the QS...



markypoo said:


> Looking good, have you fitted the Bentleys yet?


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

R80RTT said:


> Yep and its now been dropped to the floor.. They look the business on the QS...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get the pics up :mrgreen: I've been thinking of fitting Bentley's to mine for a while


----------



## Mau5-NI (May 13, 2011)

nice spoiler mate  , whats it called ?


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Mau5-NI said:


> nice spoiler mate  , whats it called ?


Lol A Spoiler....? I cant think of another name for it....


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

They look Mint being 19 x 9 s The Prices are slowly coming down to be affordable. Its the tyres that are a killer



markypoo said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> > Yep and its now been dropped to the floor.. They look the business on the QS...
> ...


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

What offset are they 42? What width adapters did you use, 15mm front and 25mm rear?


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

I d have to check, but I m sure theres no spacers as they did a hub conversion for the RS4 brake conversion..again I D have to check..We orginally tried the TTRS alloys and again there was no spacers.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

R80RTT said:


> I d have to check, but I m sure theres no spacers as they did a hub conversion for the RS4 brake conversion..again I D have to check..We orginally tried the TTRS alloys and again there was no spacers.


Ahhhhhh ok just would have been good to confirm but Im pretty sure 15mm front 25mm rear for adapters on the Mk1 set up is spot on with 225-35-19 tyres :wink:


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

I stand corrected

H&R Wheel Hub Spacers/Adapter

Continental Sport Contact 3 Tyres

235 35 19



markypoo said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> > I d have to check, but I m sure theres no spacers as they did a hub conversion for the RS4 brake conversion..again I D have to check..We orginally tried the TTRS alloys and again there was no spacers.
> ...


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

R80RTT said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> Just thought I d introduce my motor, which hopefully will be finished and on the circuit this year.
> 
> ...


Sounds interesting, whats the engine spec to deliver 400?


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

The power comes from a Garrett GT2871R ball bearing turbo, which is capable of delivering outstanding performance when allowed to breathe properly. It is coupled to a race crafted, high nickel content, cast manifold and TIG welded, hand finished stainless steel charge, inlet and downpipes.

The Full Kit includes the Basics

Hi Flow cast manifold
3" SS downpipe and sports cat
3" SS Inlet pipe
SS Charge pipe
Silicone connecting hoses (Blue)
Braided oil and water hoses
SS oil drain bottom pipe.
Gaskets
Hose clamps
Actuator bracket and SS extension rod
Studs, Bolts, Nuts, washers and heat wrap.

Power Coated in Black
Cold Side Relocation
Uprated Pistons And Rings Etc


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

R80RTT said:


> The power comes from a Garrett GT2871R ball bearing turbo, which is capable of delivering outstanding performance when allowed to breathe properly. It is coupled to a race crafted, high nickel content, cast manifold and TIG welded, hand finished stainless steel charge, inlet and downpipes.
> 
> The Full Kit includes the Basics
> 
> ...


have you gone 2 litre or 1.9? Or have you stayed 1.8? I have this exact set up on my car (1.9 low comp pistons). Realistically cant see getting more than 380. Mine dyno'd at 357 with timing set quite low, now jacked up on meth so hoping for 370 ish. Good luck with your build


----------



## Mau5-NI (May 13, 2011)

R80RTT said:


> Mau5-NI said:
> 
> 
> > nice spoiler mate  , whats it called ?
> ...


haha :? i mean were you get it looks kinda like a reiger one but better must hav


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Mau5-NI said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> > Mau5-NI said:
> ...


I will help you with the info mate it's a TTRS spoiler and was sold and fitted by The TT Shop wont be cheap but is stunning (IMO)

Let them know you are a forum member and you should get a little discount mention me (James) and you _might_ get just a little more mention Rich and the price will prob go up :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing the results of this.

Get some more pics up!


----------



## mattshields2004 (Oct 24, 2008)

That TT-RS spoiler looks sweet! Good work.


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

TT-Rossco said:


> Looking forward to seeing the results of this.
> 
> Get some more pics up![/quote
> 
> More build pics to follow


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

R80RTT said:


> More build pics to follow


Because Rich is bloody useless he has asked me to upload these older build pictures for him

Before anyone says anything about those godam dire vile front lights they have already gone and are a dim and distant memory

Not that impressed with the pics they dont do the car much justice so I will take some when Im down there in the next couple of weeks. :wink:

Feel free to say thank you Rich


----------



## Mau5-NI (May 13, 2011)

cheers man , lookin foward to see moar pics , its pricey is right :? but looks mint


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks again Matey.. I ll get my computer sorted soon... Yes the lights are out... The mirrors and spoiler are now on and its finally been lowered... Those pictures are from about 6 weeks back so the car as had a real transformation. You ll enjoy the final results very soon. Dont forget to take some pictures of the 266.7 bhp engine which hopefuuly will have the aem system fitted by then..


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

I really like that on those bentley rims


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

SteveTDCi said:


> I really like that on those bentley rims


Dont mention his fecking Bentley wheels he turns into one of those duracel drummer bunnies and gets all excited :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

Love the wheels.

I think the grill surround would look better black.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Some more pictures and yes I know he cant take pictures for shite.

I like the seats I dont like the bonnet


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

We have a red bonnet with an extra lol I ll show you that very soon


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Love the bentley alloys, they look so good on a lowered TT. I want some! :lol:


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Brendanb86 said:


> Love the bentley alloys, they look so good on a lowered TT. I want some! :lol:


Stick in minted TT in you tube it has the lowest TT on Bentleys ever


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Just had a look. The car itself is horrible, but do like the bentley alloys. Where did you get yours from. Also just seen your stuff for sale in the FS section. Are the r8 alloys the v10 ones?


----------



## thedino (Aug 10, 2010)

What are these wheels?


----------



## AshleyC (Feb 15, 2011)

thedino said:


> What are these wheels?


think there the Quattro Sport Alloys


----------



## thedino (Aug 10, 2010)

AshleyC said:


> thedino said:
> 
> 
> > What are these wheels?
> ...


Thats what I thought but they look different at that angle.


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Brendanb86 said:


> Just had a look. The car itself is horrible, but do like the bentley alloys. Where did you get yours from. Also just seen your stuff for sale in the FS section. Are the r8 alloys the v10 ones?


No the First set. If you pm your number I ll text some pics.


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

thedino said:


> AshleyC said:
> 
> 
> > thedino said:
> ...


Just to be clear this is my 2.0 second car!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

R80RTT said:


> Just to be clear this is my 2.0 second car!


You are a greedy barsteward Richard  although I am quite happy with that as you have bought 3 of my shiftgate kits :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Well only 1 more sleep to go after tomorrow night...

6 Months later and my car is finally finished

AEM Water Injection now in with Boost Controller

The Final Stage 3 Mapping is being completed and Dyno d

I ll then try and finalise the write up to include

1.8 Gt28 and 2.0 GT30 Turbos - My Garage will look sweet on Friday Lol

Just need to clear the Pole Positions to make Room

Wagner FMIC

RS4 Brakes and Tarox 330 Rear KIt

See everyone at GTI International if you ll be there


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

After Finally Sorting The IT Problems..

I ve finally Updated some Pictures of The Flock... As Requested

I ve flocked the Engine Bay, Strutt Brace, Rear Delete Kit and the Dash

I ll show you some pictures of the Dash next week, before and Afters, As I have the Sat Nav Surround to go in and one 
off Steering Wheel... And Charlies Knob

Hopefully I ll get that Fitted next week...

I have another Set of Bsss to be fitted as Well Very Soon - There on the Way to the Paint Shop

The Cars Rolling Now ...

Check out the Air Filter its Hugh... It Sounds Awesome


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/download/file.php?id=13972&t=1

Like that picture a lot (be even better with the hood down)

Car is looking good Rich congratulations

The flocking is errrrrr different which is what it is all about I suppose :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Very nice  how does flocking react to water?

Charlie


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Never really been a fan of Bentley wheels....UNTIL NOW !

R80RTT looks the dogs danglies, absolute stunner of a car.

Not keen on orange plastic dipstick though....


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Ok four things.

1) Water bottle Cap - Get a R8 one

2) Oil Cap - Get a R8 one

3) Dipstick - Contact OldGuy (on here) and buy an alloy one off him

4) Stop wearing ripped jeans :wink:

xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Here I am doing a bit of maketing promo for oldguy and he turns up as if by magic :lol: :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Rich your car is looking sweeeeeeet - Flock me I like the rear flocking... Might have a go at tidying mine at the back with a bit of a flock.

Now it still doesn't seem right flock in the engine bay but it might grow on me.

The car is looking great you must be pleased with it. I have always loved Bentley wheels on the TT and yours is no exception.

Get some more pics up with the hood down too.

Nice work Rich


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Car looks ok................................  :lol:

Your car is stunning and the flocking well it feels also sooooooooooo gooooooooood, loving the crackle too :lol: really effective 8)

But defo agree get Old guys dip stick, easy peasy to do and looks the dogs :lol:

Still cant belive u actually only live like next door and i have never seen u bazzing about haha!! I need to open my eyes more :lol: glad u didnt enter concorse now  :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

frakay100 said:


> Now it still doesn't seem right flock in the engine bay but it might grow on me.


The only thing that's gonna grow on that flock is mildew once it gets damp (which it will) but if we all did things right the first time life would be very boring

+1 on the hood being down must be a right fecker to drive like that as well


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Beautiful car mate, well done [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Is it just me or are the mounting brackets on your spoiler different/sitting at different angles :?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

SteviedTT said:


> Beautiful car mate, well done [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> Is it just me or are the mounting brackets on your spoiler different/sitting at different angles :?


It's just that angle Steve I've seen it very sweet VERY


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

thanks for promo James and Shell.... :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Quality product oldguy quality product :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

jamman said:


> Quality product oldguy quality product :wink:


I'll get one as the crowning piece of my build... But I might need to get it off oldguy on higher purchase over 3 years.


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Flock off lol the Flock is water proof... I ve even had a sample and tried licking it for a couple of days so seems very hard wearing lol


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

R80RTT said:


> Flock off lol the Flock is water proof... I ve even had a sample and tried licking it for a couple of days so seems very hard wearing lol


Your missus looking enviously on...

She might turn up in a flock underwear this evening


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

frakay100 said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> > Flock off lol the Flock is water proof... I ve even had a sample and tried licking it for a couple of days so seems very hard wearing lol
> ...


I know Rich's missus she doesnt wear underwear :wink:


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Lol lol lol i nearly had my dog flocked until I sold it to buy some new bentleys lol


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

jamman said:


> Ok four things.
> 
> 1) Water bottle Cap - Get an R8 one
> 
> ...


On it ...........


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Looking good mate


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Well my new steering wheel arrived today from www.r8carbon.de.... Absolutely stunning.... Cant wait to get this little beautie fitted...

Next Mod

C02 CRY ............... I can hear voices again..... I need this Mod


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh yer nearly forgot.... My limited edition Bentleys have gone for some colour...The centre caps are more than what I Paid for the alloys lol


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

R80RTT said:


> Well my new steering wheel arrived today from http://www.r8carbon.de.... Absolutely stunning.... Cant wait to get this little beautie fitted...
> 
> Next Mod
> 
> C02 CRY ............... I can hear voices again..... I need this Mod


Did you actually buy this steering wheel?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Some nice bits on that site


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

frakay100 said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> > Well my new steering wheel arrived today from http://www.r8carbon.de.... Absolutely stunning.... Cant wait to get this little beautie fitted...
> ...


Yep its sat here.... The quality is amazzzzin


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

And this

Http://www.designengineering.com/catalo ... components


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

haha and you called me crazy  That is one pricey steering wheel. Looks the muts Rich.
You're going to have to make the rest of the interior look pretty trick as that is beautiful. :mrgreen:

SO, question is, are you going to flock it?? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

frakay100 said:


> haha and you called me crazy  That is one pricey steering wheel. Looks the muts Rich.
> You're going to have to make the rest of the interior look pretty trick as that is beautiful. :mrgreen:
> 
> SO, question is, are you going to flock it?? [smiley=gossip.gif]


Already done including the rear seat delete kit....


----------



## rs_t (Jul 7, 2005)

Great build. Got any pics of how the cage is mounted to the flor?


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

amazing project. serious money spent


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Evening All,

Boring Update

As we are all aware, everyone gone quiet, and everyone seems to hiding away in there garages, (Slowly Modding away)

Even Jamman has an engine on order!!

Anyway it time for a new harder look, so I ve sorted myself some new limited edition Bentleys.

Ordered a new big boys bonnet to keep up with the new Image and rims.

Just hired a van so will be dropping this off to the paint-shop tomorrow. Along with the TTRS Gearbox for Project 3..

I ll be checking out James delays at the same-time lol

Currently having this bit** being fitted, which is nicely been painted in crackled black to match the flock.

http://s117932057.onlinehome.us/gallery ... MG_1187_vi

I ve also got this on order - 2 Weeks away and hopefully available for Audi Driver






PS For the Audi TT

Finished of My Flocked Double Din today (Thanks to Les) so hopefully will try and wire that in this week...

Just getting a bigger custom made down pipe to assist the new additions as the last piece of the jig-saw so hopefully it should be the fastest 1.8...

Enjoy.......Some Engine [email protected] :roll:


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

rs_t said:


> Great build. Got any pics of how the cage is mounted to the flor?


Sorry missed this... it bolts into the seat delete kit floor I believe...with me not having the car I have no idea off the top of my head...


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

R80RTT said:


> Evening All,
> 
> Boring Update
> 
> ...


Nice bonnet! :wink:


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

V nice bonnet! v nice manifold!

Wheels not for me though, didn't like them when you and Dave offered them up to the Golf the other week :wink: might look better as part of the package though! Look forward to seeing some pics


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

MMMMMmmmmmmm

I have SEM envy grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

:lol:


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Kept the SEM purchase on the low down didn't you!

Thought you were broke! lol

Raided the daughters college fund again 

I hope you bring the car to the RR day so I can put you and the flock in its place lol


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

He's been washing cars down at the TT Shop again for some extra pin money!

That explains why Jammans car was outside the other day! :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

tricklexxx said:


> He's been washing cars down at the TT Shop again for some extra pin money!
> 
> That explains why Jammans car was outside the other day! :lol:


  :lol:


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Matt B said:


> MMMMMmmmmmmm
> 
> I have SEM envy grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> :lol:


It looks awesome .... New downpipe this week as well...


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

frakay100 said:


> Kept the SEM purchase on the low down didn't you!
> 
> Thought you were broke! lol
> 
> ...


I m bringing Car number 2.....


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Mate, can't believe I've missed this thread! Some lovely work going on here - and, thanks to you, I've two new accessory sites to drool over. Cheers...  :wink:

Hell, I might have to come up to this North Vs. South RR meet to dribble on your car in person!


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Mate, can't believe I've missed this thread! Some lovely work going on here - and, thanks to you, I've two new accessory sites to drool over. Cheers...  :wink:
> 
> Hell, I might have to come up to this North Vs. South RR meet to dribble on your car in person!


Keep clear of the flock lol lol


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm a Kiwi; I can't keep _away _from the flock! :wink:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

R80RTT said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > MMMMMmmmmmmm
> ...


I am trying to avoid pumping any more money into the TT cos I am considering a change next year, but God Damn it I want an SEM and an uprated MAF


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Matt B said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> > Matt B said:
> ...


There is an sem being fitted to a NW car soon m8 and is being powder coated now, it will look the muts nuts with the colour scheme in the engine bay

Rob I got to admire your modding, it has gone to a whole new level now. The one that I am most looking forward to and dribbling over is the QSRS ,mk1 designe and RS engine = pinch me 8)

Respect dude and now a member of the SHAG club


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Dude I know about Matt Sline lol, nothing stays secret in the NW


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Lol Mines powder coated and fitted... Sounds awesome... Have you seen the quoted results lol

Sid does that mean you ll help clean it to perfection now???


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Matt B said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> > Matt B said:
> ...


Have the voices started......dooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo it....shes needs you lol


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

So been quiet for a month of two... But were still modding from within...

Its finally Garaged for the season

We have a new bumper mod to fit.. I ll get some pictures

A New Centre Console To Follow...

My New Bonnet is on but needs alittle adjustment and a new S3 Maf to Fit before the Next Tune Up

We ve have just had the 3inch Downpipe Fitted by Piperwerx

Plus Just had Audi Driver Mag Delivered... have a look at my feature if anyone gets chance

Enjoy Your Winter Wheels And Have A Great Xmas ... I m off to Polish the car for the new season

PS TTRS in Progress Role on Next Year


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Saw your write-up in Audi mag, best article for months!
It made me get back on the forum (been bored with it lately) and look your thread up.
Your car looks fantastic and not over the top, although not cheap.
:mrgreen: with envy!


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

I cnt believe i missed this thread. Looks great mate. Any more recent pics ?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

R80RTT said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > R80RTT said:
> ...


God damnit - I actually bought one lmao


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

It looks awesome .... New downpipe this week as well...[/quote]

I am trying to avoid pumping any more money into the TT cos I am considering a change next year, but God Damn it I want an SEM and an uprated MAF[/quote]

Have the voices started......dooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo it....shes needs you lol[/quote]

God damnit - I actually bought one lmao[/quote]

Good Lad lol lol lol


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

tonksy26 said:
 

> I cnt believe i missed this thread. Looks great mate. Any more recent pics ?


Yes I ll Sort some out...


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

surftt said:


> Saw your write-up in Audi mag, best article for months!
> It made me get back on the forum (been bored with it lately) and look your thread up.
> Your car looks fantastic and not over the top, although not cheap.
> :mrgreen: with envy!


Its moved alot on from there matey... I ll try and sort some pictures :x


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Well its been a while, and while I ve sat and read some nice articles on a couple of QS Build Threads, I thought I d better pull my finger and get some new parts fitted. Sorry there are no pictures, but I ll sort them over the next couple of days. So while I had a sach clutch on order, after a begging letter to make an uprated one off, due to them now being discontinued, I sent off my double din conversion to be converted to ipad mini. This has now been flocked and looks ace. I also got the triangles flocked as well while I was at it. I ve got a serious flocking syndrome, which needs to stop, before I do the spare roof lining. Decisions decisions...not much left to flock. These now looks sweet to go with the Dash. So while I had the clutch out, I went for an exclusive TT first, I think because I m not sure if anyones had one fitted yet, but I had a CAE Motorshifter fitted. This is awesome. Looks awesome and is so smooooooooooth its riddicilous not to change gear for the sake of it. Gearbox realistically needs to come out, to redrill, and refit the same gear linkages as standard above the gearlinkage tunnel. (I hope that makes sense). I m now refitting the centre pillar in stages so I still have the full use for the coin tray and the associated petrol buttons etc. Thanks to Awesome GTI in sorting that out for me.....


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

R80RTT said:


> Well its been a while, and while I ve sat and read some nice articles on a couple of QS Build Threads, I thought I d better pull my finger and get some new parts fitted. Sorry there are no pictures, but I ll sort them over the next couple of days. So while I had a sach clutch on order, after a begging letter to make an uprated one off, due to them now being discontinued, I sent off my double din conversion to be converted to ipad mini. This has now been flocked and looks ace. I also got the triangles flocked as well while I was at it. I ve got a serious flocking syndrome, which needs to stop, before I do the spare roof lining. Decisions decisions...not much left to flock. These now looks sweet to go with the Dash. So while I had the clutch out, I went for an exclusive TT first, I think because I m not sure if anyones had one fitted yet, but I had a CAE Motorshifter fitted. This is awesome. Looks awesome and is so smooooooooooth its riddicilous not to change gear for the sake of it. Gearbox realistically needs to come out, to redrill, and refit the same gear linkages as standard above the gearlinkage tunnel. (I hope that makes sense). I m now refitting the centre pillar in stages so I still have the full use for the coin tray and the associated petrol buttons etc. Thanks to Awesome GTI in sorting that out for me.....


Bloody hell, you aint been around for a while. 
Interesting choice of shifter, is that the ultrashifter? Had a look on the CAE website and they look awesome but noticed it stated they were not road legal, is that just in Germany


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Blo*dy Hell Rich were have you been? I did see ur car in at Awesome a few weeks back, still looks awesome as ever 

I touched ur Flock [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Good to see a post from my favourite "Man Slag"

Ps Matt's right It isn't road legal :-*


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

jamman said:


> Good to see a post from my favourite "Man Slag"
> 
> Ps Matt's right It isn't road legal :-*


Lol Just like most running decats and sports cats... I d love to see how the Golfs Mk1s get it Motd every year then


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Cant fine anything under the MOT guidelines.... For the record...


----------

